

Activity Roulette - ares2012
https://seanbyrnes.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/activity-roulette/

======
nemasu
This is great. I do the same thing without cards, I just 'pick one' basically.
It's useful in managing a large amount of unrelated hobbies.

